# What's your age?



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

What's your age? I'll start off by saying I'm 13, born 1/2/89


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

UGH... we've done these SO many times before!  We need to agree on one to be the OFFICIAL "what's your age?" poll  

But what the hey, I added mine to the list. I'm 15, born 10.10.86 (October 10th--and it looks the same anywhere! Even those wacky people who switch the numbers around!)


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

I wasn't aware that it had been done before...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Heh. Don't worry about it. I guess if they're kicked under for so long, we can't expect newer people to think there would already have been this sort of thing done before. Well, we'll keep going with this one then!  Don't worry about it.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 27, 2002)

I just turned 17 on may 18th


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 27, 2002)

15... February 4, 1987


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

> Heh. Don't worry about it. I guess if they're kicked under for so long, we can't expect newer people to think there would already have been this sort of thing done before. Well, we'll keep going with this one then!  Don't worry about it.



all right, thanks


----------



## Valrus (May 27, 2002)

Wow, Bluefusion, you're only 15? I would have thought you were quite a bit older. 

-the valrus


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

You would?  That's the nicest thing people can say to me  Why did you think I was older?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

15, bday oct 29 86'


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *Wow, Bluefusion, you're only 15? I would have thought you were quite a bit older.
> 
> -the valrus *



So did I.  I thought you were at least 18.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Hehe... well now you know.  But yeah, I'm only 15 (and you wonder why I have so few friends my age!?)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 27, 2002)

Wait a min.  if you are 15.  which option do you pick?  10-15? or 15-20?  You cannot do both.  hehe


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

15-20 of course  i'm not going to say I'm at the far edge of an age group


----------



## TommyWillB (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *What's your age? I'll start off by saying I'm 13, born 1/2/89 *


Seeing that you're only 13 you probably don't remember that this question has already been asked before...


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

we've been over this before (see beginning of thread), and my age shouldn't really matter...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, hey, Tom, don't insult the younger generation!  I count myself among them too, you know!


----------



## TommyWillB (May 27, 2002)

Yeah... Sorry. I didn't really meant to insult you.

I'm sure this is just some bit of subconscious jealousy coming through...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Jealousy?

...elaborate?

in other words, HUH? What?


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

don't worry, no hard feelings  

jealousy: the feeling gotten when someone other than you just got a new LCD iMac


----------



## mrfluffy (May 27, 2002)

i'm 17, 28/10/84 (same day as mr gates)


----------



## gdanko (May 27, 2002)

you all just a bunch of young bucks!   I'm 33!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

tell me mrfluffy, how do you feel about being born on the same day as the devil?


----------



## nkuvu (May 27, 2002)

hehe, when 937 years of age you reach, look as good you will not.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

"Age... rrrr... it matters not. Very long, age is, when you are of myself. Importance of things, ermm, is the key."

Pseudo-Yoda-speak


----------



## wdw_ (May 27, 2002)

I'm 15

B-Day=Novmber 27, 1986


----------



## googolplex (May 27, 2002)

Whoa, whats up with all the 15 year olds. I am too. I'll be 16 in the summer though.


----------



## nkuvu (May 27, 2002)

I'm 15 too.  I, uh, graduated college when I was 13, and I, er, moved to Tucson and got a job.

And if you believe that then email me -- I've got a 124GHz computer to sell you for $10000000.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Riiiight....


----------



## TommyWillB (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Jealousy?
> 
> ...elaborate?
> ...


Jealout that I'm well beyond my youth.

Just that fact that I had to explain that is funny!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

hehe yeah, well I suppose it is 

but you're still cool


----------



## TheAppleDoctor (May 28, 2002)

Four days older than dirt, here. My first dog is now oil. Trees planted at my birth are now coal. My first computer was powered by compys on a treadmill.

Over the hill? What hill? Where?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Allrighty then.


----------



## Hypernate (May 30, 2002)

*whispers to Blue* I think he means he's old 

Well, I'm ALSO 15, born February 13, 1987 (13-02-87, the CORRECT order to express a date )


----------



## Shifting (May 30, 2002)

i'm 23.  hmm, more teenagers here then i realized.  not that there's anything wrong with that, i just expected the average age around here to be a bit higher.

but the internet is a young person's game, so it's no surprise.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hypernate _
> **whispers to Blue* I think he means he's old
> 
> Well, I'm ALSO 15, born February 13, 1987 (13-02-87, the CORRECT order to express a date ) *



Yep. And hey, we can argue about that being the correct way to express a date! I say it's not, even though normally I agree with the British and otherwise non-US way of doing this. But this makes perfect sense to me. You don't say, thirteenth of february, 1987, you say February 13th, 1987... that makes sense to me (and most Americans) more than flipping the date around to the front....  (sorry, I just enjoy arguing)


----------



## hazmat (May 30, 2002)

So if I'm 30 (this Sat.), which do I choose? ;-)


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

Wow, a lot of people are the same age as me...


12-20-86 


----------



## Winblows (May 30, 2002)

my age equals the square root of the number of days in a leap year


----------



## Hypernate (May 30, 2002)

Actually, I would normally express a written date as the 13th of February. I don't know what came over me 

And anyway, it's only a date, right? LOL!

Hmm, it does annoy me that OS X won't let me set my clock to listen to me and tell me the date MY way :S


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 31, 2002)

15 year old forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

